# NON Maltese in need of Homes



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I recieved this email today and thought I should pass the word along. Please cross post if you can.......




[email protected] 
http://www.zyworld.com/rescueshelter/Home.htm

Hi,
My name is Rose and I work with animal rescue shelter, we currently have 
adorable bulldog and pug puppies looking to be
adopted into a forever lovinh and caring homes,We are not a paid network.

Our mission is to provide temporary care and shelter for stray, abandoned and 
relinquished animals, and to place as
many as possible into responsible and caring homes.


Please click on our website above to visit us and view pictures of available 
dogs.

For adoption please contact us with the above email address.

Thank you,

Rose.
Animal Rescue Shelter
Tel : (66)-87-93-28005 
Fax : (66)-57-24-16354


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

From skimming all I can see is it is in Thailand? I wish I could help but don't think I can. Do we have members over there?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> From skimming all I can see is it is in Thailand? I wish I could help but don't think I can. Do we have members over there? [/B]


Well Gena teach me not to look at location. I am sorry everyone.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey-you were trying to help-nothing wrong with that.  



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=511405
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hey, you never know. Someone might know someone, who knows someone, in Thailand :rockon:


----------

